
Amazon Is Testing Its Own Delivery Service to Rival FedEx and UPS - SQL2219
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-05/amazon-is-said-to-test-own-delivery-service-to-rival-fedex-ups
======
sharemywin
How is this even legal?

~~~
champagnepapi
Why would this be illegal? Just a company trying to own the entire process
from order to door.

